# non gay comics?



## TreacleFox (Apr 29, 2010)

Do they exist? :|


----------



## Aden (Apr 29, 2010)

Only in the furry fandom do we have questions like this.

\Maybe some parts of anime fandoms too I would guess


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 29, 2010)

It contains a bit of incest, but nothing gratuitous and has a fairly good plot; it gets better as you read onwards, and has a good bit of action at time.
http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/archives/2003/04/post-2.html

I too wish there were more non-gay furry comics, but they seem to be quite rare :\


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 29, 2010)

Sabrina Online, The-Whiteboard, Freefall, Jack, Looking for Group, Suicide for Hire, just to name a very few of the billions of non-gay furry or anthro-based web-comics.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 29, 2010)

LFG is a furry comic?


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 29, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> LFG is a furry comic?



It has anthro elements in it.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.rcsitravel.net/index.php  Code Name Hunter.  Not gay and very furry.  

http://www.diggercomic.com/  Digger. Also not gay but has non furry characters in addition to furry characters in it. The main character is an anthropomorphic wombat.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 29, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> It contains a bit of incest, but nothing gratuitous and has a fairly good plot; it gets better as you read onwards, and has a good bit of action at time.



I can tell you right now that this comic is absolute garbage, and Jay Naylor is an awful person with no talent. Some of the art is nice, but the "plot" is basically Naylor preaching about his politics the entire way through, the characters are unrealistic at best, and Mary Sues and puppets for Naylor's opinion at worst, and any kind of "conflict" in the story is when Naylor sticks in characters meant to be people who disagree with him, so he can humiliate them in his own little fantasy world. The comic barely even knows what it wants to be. It starts off like some kind of cute Peanuts-esque story about these cute mischievous kids, and then their mom almost gets raped by the principal, and it pretty much goes downhill from there.

But hey, it's a _slight_ step over Jack. But only very slightly.

Please. For me. Don't read this webcomic. And if you need more proof against it, please consider the following. Thank you.

Now. On subject, Lackadaisy is very much a straight comic. It's a very classy comic, no sex involved, I'm not even sure if there's any bad language, the setting's really creative, and the art is some of the best art I've seen in any webcomic.


----------



## Aden (Apr 29, 2010)

Riptor said:


> I can tell you right now that this comic is absolute garbage, and Jay Naylor is an awful person with no talent. Some of the art is nice, but the "plot" is basically Naylor preaching about his politics the entire way through, the characters are unrealistic at best, and Mary Sues and puppets for Naylor's opinion at worst, and any kind of "conflict" in the story is when Naylor sticks in characters meant to be people who disagree with him, so he can humiliate them in his own little fantasy world. The comic barely even knows what it wants to be. It starts off like some kind of cute Peanuts-esque story about these cute mischievous kids, and then their mom almost gets raped by the principal, and it pretty much goes downhill from there.



Truth


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Ozy & Millie is awesome and totally rated G.


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Do they exist? :|



Of course not.  What a silly question to ask.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 29, 2010)

garfield & family circus

get a newspepper


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> get a newspepper


You mean an iPad.


----------



## IggyB (Apr 30, 2010)

broken plot device


----------



## GOTHCLAWZ (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, when I was finding a way of categorizing furries I was trying to make one for 'gay furries' but of course they can suite any genre. What confuses me is why are so many of them gay?


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> It has anthro elements in it.


Isn't LFG a WoW comic?


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Sabrina Online, *The-Whiteboard*, Freefall, Jack, Looking for Group, Suicide for Hire, just to name a very few of the billions of non-gay furry or anthro-based web-comics.



Aww, you ninja'd my suggestion.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Isn't LFG a WoW comic?


The OP wants a non-gay comic. :B


----------



## Slyck (May 1, 2010)

1. Suicide for Hire
2. VGCats (durr)
3. ???
4. DMOZ?


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

I want a webcomic where all the characters go around and scream about how they are straight at anyone who will listen because it's their lifestyle choice and it makes them unique.

And they celebrate by arm wrestling, punching each other in the face and murdering prostitutes. LIKE REAL MEN.


----------



## Taralack (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Isn't LFG a WoW comic?



I think it started as one, but after a few weeks stopped being really about WoW.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 1, 2010)

Are there any free ones?


----------



## Irreverent (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Isn't LFG a WoW comic?



According to the artist, its a more of a WoW/DnD spoof.  It still has anthro elements in it.


----------



## Browder (May 1, 2010)

Slyck said:


> 1. Suicide for Hire



Not openly gay at least.


----------



## Riptor (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I want a webcomic where all the characters go around and scream about how they are straight at anyone who will listen because it's their lifestyle choice and it makes them unique.
> 
> And they celebrate by arm wrestling, punching each other in the face and murdering prostitutes. LIKE REAL MEN.



This man knows the score. I would fund this project, as long as every character had a name like, say, 'Butch McPitt'.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Yeah. You could call it "Totally Not Gay". And the lead character is a wacky bachelor who always has sex with women and doesn't afraid of anything. And this is edgy, because it's all about sex, the logo could have a used condom on one of the letters of the title.

Yeah, that'd be awesome.

Also, the main character can ac like a complete dick constantly, but everyone still loves him and he comes out on top every time, to prove you can get ahead in life by being a tard.

I've never seen a comic like this.


----------



## Truth (May 1, 2010)

http://poisonedminds.com/d/19980926.html

As far as I can remember, noone in it is gay, it has action, It's set in England and it has both Modern Day and Future sections.


----------



## Irreverent (May 1, 2010)

Riptor said:


> This man knows the score. I would fund this project, as long as every character had a name like, say, 'Butch McPitt'.



Not Ben Dover and Phil McCrackin?  Daniel Mented?


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Not Ben Dover and Phil McCrackin?  Daniel Mented?



Funny thing, there's a lorry haulage firm near where I live called "Sandy McCracken". They mostly haul stuff out of quarries.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (May 1, 2010)

http://cheapthrills.xepher.net

Slice of life-y dramedy sorts with a really neat art style. I kinda like it as the character's have flaws, some more then others, but they never feel like charactures or archetypes and that's kinda refreshing. It kinda reminds me of Better Days, except with more interesting characters, and less random plot-lines for the sake of drama (That whole Secret Agent thing could have been a fun little spinoff, but uh, wow).


----------



## Irreverent (May 1, 2010)

Katty McSnowcat said:


> http://cheapthrills.xepher.net
> 
> Slice of life-y dramedy sorts with a really neat art style. I kinda like it as the character's have flaws, some more then others, but they never feel like charactures or archetypes and that's kinda refreshing. It kinda reminds me of Better Days, except with more interesting characters, and less random plot-lines for the sake of drama (That whole Secret Agent thing could have been a fun little spinoff, but uh, wow).



:shock:  Well I'll be damned.....I just read that end to end.

Uh...thanks Katty!


----------



## TreacleFox (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the sugestions everyone. ^^


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (May 2, 2010)

I was going through the badwebcomics thing and looking up all my favorite webcomics. Jesus, the people who write those are anal. 

Unfortunately though, they are right in some respects.

Some I looked up: 

Concession
Twokinds
Better Days


Surprisingly, they don't have an article on Furthia High...

It's nice to go there, as a beginning artist to see some of the things critics can get crazy about seeing in webcomics. (and in relation, art) Though he does insult Immelmann's Chibi art style, which I stole to make my avatar. 

Anyway, I still love those webcomics no matter what some critic with a website says! I implore you to take those harsh words with a grain of salt, and at least read a chapter or two of the webcomics suggested before deciding whether or not to follow them or not.


----------



## Satoshi (May 2, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> I was going through the badwebcomics thing and looking up all my favorite webcomics. Jesus, the people who write those are anal.
> 
> Unfortunately though, they are right in some respects.
> 
> ...



OP said non gay comics.

:I Try again.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 3, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> Anyway, I still love those webcomics no matter what some critic with a website says! I implore you to take those harsh words with a grain of salt, and at least read a chapter or two of the webcomics suggested before deciding whether or not to follow them or not.


*If this is aimed at the Better Days trashing:* _(if not, ignore, or read anyway for curiosity)_

I've read all of better days, from beginning to end, and even some of his other, shittier comic about Naylor Fisk's pretend kids.

BD is okay at first, but then it just gets preachier and more full of blatant  redneck wish fulfillment the longer it continues.

Oh. And it totally doesn't help that Naylor outright stole and lobotomized two main characters from another, infinitely better comic, Badly Drawn Kitties.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (May 3, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> OP said non gay comics.
> 
> :I Try again.



I know, and well, my entire post was actually off-topic in this case. So just ignore it.



Vaelarsa said:


> ...And it totally doesn't help that Naylor outright stole and lobotomized two main characters from another, infinitely better comic, Badly Drawn Kitties.



I read the following comics (furry):

Housepets!
Furthia High
Badly Drawn Kitties
Concession
Two Kinds
Original Life


Though I sensed some stealing of characters in Better Days, and now that you mention it, it is Badly Drawn Kitties that fits the bill. Although I still like, and will continue to read and follow, all the webcomics listed. Stolen characters or no. They all have differences that make them unique and humorous in their own ways. 

^All above is opinon, don't treat it as fact, as a lot of people _love_ to do.


----------



## Ilayas (May 3, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Oh. And it totally doesn't help that Naylor outright stole and lobotomized two main characters from another, *infinitely better comic*, Badly Drawn Kitties.



Infinitely better? I won't go that far they are both equally bad just different flavors of bad.  All the elements of wish fulfillment and preachy-ness are in Badly Drawn Kitties as well.  The only reason you think it's better is because you agree with the author's view point.


----------



## Slyck (May 3, 2010)

Penny Arcade, XKCD, User Friendly. Oh, non-gay furry comics? Well, I'm sure there's a few lesbian numbers out there.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 4, 2010)

I love the Cheap Thrills comic, but I hate how the style changed after chapter 1. Chapter 3 was an improvement, though. Any chance it's going to continue?


----------



## Satoshi (May 4, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I love the Cheap Thrills comic, but I hate how the style changed after chapter 1. Chapter 3 was an improvement, though. Any chance it's going to continue?



Yeah. The artist keeps doing updates and previews almost every other day.
He's on FA. :B


And just posted a journal bout how this new chapter is going to be longer than the others.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 5, 2010)

I'm also enjoying the Better Days comic, though it's a shame the mature stuff has to be paid for.


----------



## Irreverent (May 5, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I love the Cheap Thrills comic, but I hate how the style changed after chapter 1. Chapter 3 was an improvement, though. Any chance it's going to continue?



Agreed.  I liked the older style better too.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vivisectionbob/ is the cartoonist.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 6, 2010)

Quick Question: Is the Better Days comic over now? Because I was really into it, and there hasn't been an update in a year...


----------



## Enwon (May 6, 2010)

Yeah.  Better days is over.  Naylor is working on some comic called "Original Life" or something like that.
I've read Naylor's new comic... in reality, it's kinda boring.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 7, 2010)

Not as much drama as before, I agree, but not a total failure. Now, the big question: Does anyone know where I can find his comics for free?


----------



## Irreverent (May 7, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Not as much drama as before, I agree, but not a total failure. Now, the big question: Does anyone know where I can find his comics for free?



Betterdays, Originallife are free.  The others would be an art theft discussion best held elsewhere.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 7, 2010)

N106 said:


> Yeah.  Better days is over.  Naylor is working on some comic called "Original Life" or something like that.
> I've read Naylor's new comic... in reality, it's kinda boring.


Too much incest and politics for me. D:


----------



## Garreth (May 7, 2010)

Question: Why furry comics? Most of them suck anyways.


----------



## Irreverent (May 7, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Question: Why furry comics? Most of them suck anyways.



Sounds like you're reading the wrong kinds...


----------



## Skidd (May 10, 2010)

It is a downright shame that DMFA has not been mentioned. SHAME. DISSAPOINTED IN YOU GUYS.

Granted, DMFA IIIIIS taking a turn for the ghey. Even if Abel plays for the asexy team like mee.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (May 15, 2010)

^^ And I want to second that with Catena. Sure, updates are slow, but it's fucking worth it compared to the rest the shit some of you call comics.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

Las Lindas
Better days/Original Life
VG Cats
lackadaisy
Rascals
Dreamkeepers

Just to name a couple of good ones that arent gay


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 16, 2010)

http://www.penny-arcade.com/
:3c


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 16, 2010)

I just proved to myself that I fail at reading. I read the title as "no gay comics?" read the replies and thought all of you were mocking him. Go me.


----------



## mastergodai (May 25, 2010)

www.petitesymphony.com/rascals   ^_^


----------



## Rozel-Roo (May 25, 2010)

Ak-Nolij said:


> ^^ And I want to second that with Catena. Sure, updates are slow, but it's fucking worth it compared to the rest the shit some of you call comics.


hell finally someone mentions it i love Catena.

also http://www.ginpu.us/


----------



## Smelge (May 26, 2010)

mastergodai said:


> www.petitesymphony.com/rascals   ^_^



Holy shit, that is a terrible comic.

Wow, where do I even start? 

Wacky college hijinx? Check.
'Sexy' women wearing little? Check.
Geeky loser with crush on girl? Check.
Horrible dialogue? Check.
Makes no fucking sense? Check.
Generic bi girl? Check.

It's just stuffed end to end with cliche after cliche. The lead character gets a job just like that in some kind of shop where they have to dress sexy like pirates or ninjas? Right? Except the bi girl actually is a ninja or some such shit. And they're currently doing the bikini chapter to show off the almost-porn.

I mean, the art isn't bad. If the artist was working with a solid story, it'd be ok. But as it stands, it's a cliched mess.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 26, 2010)

i have seen them before and they are great comics


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

VG Cats is amazing. Episode#222-NSFH, Not Safe for Humanity is my favorite.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 26, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Please. For me. Don't read this webcomic. And if you need more proof against it, please consider the following. Thank you.



Naylor's a republican?

Yet there's a scene where his mary-sue has sex with a 11 year old girl and another where he has sex with his sis.......

....now that I think about that, that's pretty much a textbook definition of a redneck there...


I've never understood how any furry could be Republican but that's a discussion for another thread, I won't pollute this thread with politics.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (May 28, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> > www.petitesymphony.com/rascals  ^_^
> 
> 
> Holy shit, that is a terrible comic.
> ...



I couldn't help but lawl. That was the author that posted the link.


----------



## Smelge (May 28, 2010)

To the above poster, and the author of the above comic, I'd like to say that that "review" was written around 7am local time, straight after reading it. I went to work, came home, re-read the comic and edited the post before posting it. So it wasn't a bashbashbash.

I have respect for anyone that can put out a comic of any decent quality over and over again, but my final line still sticks. Even with good art, you HAVE to have a good story. With sound writing, you can get away with slightly crappy art but not the other way around. Sorry.


----------



## mastergodai (May 28, 2010)

=3


----------



## Zhael (May 28, 2010)

I like my mansex, thank you very much.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 29, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> garfield & family circus
> 
> get a newspepper



llololololololol

actually read garfield without garfield 

that shit is funny
look it up


----------



## Roundedhalo (May 29, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Do they exist? :|


I hope so.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (May 30, 2010)

Zhael said:


> I like my mansex, thank you very much.


And your point?


----------



## Slyck (May 30, 2010)

Zhael said:


> I like my mansex, thank you very much.



I do to.

Brofive!


----------



## Rahne (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sure there are some out there.  I can't name any off the top of my head, though.


----------



## Tay (Jun 28, 2010)

you guys just don't know where to search these "non-gay comics" 

but i know so np (not giving you link tho')


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.housepetscomic.com/


----------



## Machine (Jun 28, 2010)

Tay said:


> you guys just don't know where to search these "non-gay comics"
> 
> but i know so np (not giving you link tho')


You smell of douchebaggery.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Tay said:


> you guys just don't know where to search these "non-gay comics"
> 
> but i know so np (not giving you link tho')


 Then why did you even say anything?!


----------



## Machine (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Then why did you even say anything?!


Because he's a douche.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Because he's a douche.


 Well you know, at least he got rid of that eyesore of a signature


----------



## Amocin (Jul 1, 2010)

Honestly it really depends on what you are looking for in your furry comic aside from it not being homosexual. Do you want comics of mature nature or just regular comics? 

Either way, if your interested, I have two that I am doing that are not of that nature. You can find them on my FA, which there is a link in my profile to. 

Any other comics I would suggest have already been suggested.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 10, 2010)

Does VG Cats count? 

Also Two Kinds is good, even though there is a lot of questionable subjects in it.


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> Does VG Cats count?


 
No.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> No.


 Lol, see what you did there.


----------

